# 4 Day old pups. Should I wait until they're a week old?



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

My mouse Bambi gave birth to her pups on Friday. I didn't count that day, so today making them 4 days old--Should I start holding them for a few minutes each day, starting tomorrow? Or should I go ahead and wait until they're 7 days old. I am really nervous about the whole process. With her last litter (my first ever, her first ever) I waited until there eyes were open. But I hadn't found this site yet, and after much research I see most of everyone saying 4 days is the best. I am clueless so please help a nervous gal out!

Background info on momma mouse - She has been pregnant since I have had her (April of this year.) This was all a huge accident, if you read my previous posts you will more understand. So she hasn't been handled much. I tried to with this last pregnancy but she was much to bouncy, and I didn't want to hurt the babies. So Bambi and I are not friends, for lack of better word. She is a little nervous nelly, so I waited until 2 weeks last time. Should I again? She never acted stressed when I handled the pups from her first litter, but again I waited a while. HELP!?


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

FIVE day old pups. Sorry ladies I mis counted!


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

*And gents.*


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd say go for it. Usually everyone recommends 3 days for skiddish moms, so you've already passed that point and I would assume you are in the clear.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I handle form day 1, to check everyone is ok and to remove any runts or any that need removing. If the doe is not happy with you being in her nest just remove the mum first and rub your hands in the toilet conor. 
If you want to breed mice the way I see it if a doe would kill her litter for you handling them she isn't breeding quality. Ive got one doe at the moment who nipped me when I had my hand in the nest, normly I wouldn't allow that but she is an important mouse and has never nipped when away from the babies. So when I want to handle the babies I take her out.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I had hold of my babies from day 2  when mum was having a break she was great I just rubbed my hands in the sawdust first so she couldnt smell me


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I handle my pups from day 1 or 2, depending on the mum. The day they are born is a day 0 for me.
My agouties for some strange reason have no problem with me being around the pups, and sometimes I gather the babies that somehow got away from the nest and give them back to mum.

When I'm not knowing a doe too well and I'm unsure of her reaction, I take her out of the cage when she's outside the nest eating, then rub my hands in the bedding and handle pups normally. After I put them back, I cover them with the nest material (tissues usually) and wait 2-3 minutes before letting mom back in. No problems so far


----------



## FurMomma101 (May 19, 2013)

Just to clarify I am not a breeder. I bought this mommy mouse from a pet store and another mouse who was suppose to be female. Turned out he was a male and they mated twice (I thought she was already pregnant when I bought her with the first litter.)

I handled the pups, and all went well.


----------



## silverdawn92 (Jan 13, 2013)

I usually hold mine as soon as I notice the mum has had them. This is because my breeder mice are actually my first ever mice. Four out of 6 of them are still alive and the ones that are living are the mums that have bred. If a mouse that I haven't had for a long time or isn't mine has them, I wait until they have fur. Otherwise, if you know your mouse trusts you and doesn't appear agitated or worried, you can start handling them whenever you want.


----------

